# Stocking up!



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Getting ready for my excursion to Andros in a few weeks! 4 days at Small Hope Bay Lodge chasing bones and whatever else swims within range.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Tight Lines


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Andros is spectacular..but just in case the doctor flies are out....long pants and booties that cover your feet and ankles...the doctor flies will eat your feet and ankles right when your casting and can ruin a good shot...if your in sandles, your ankles are exposed or bare feet...they will draw blood and you can't swat because youll spook monster bones that are about to make your reel smoke..! Gotchas and mini puffs...take plenty..have a blast...big bones this time of year!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Tie some long skinny flies*

Likely you will see 20-30# Cudas in shallow water. They are even faster than Bonefish and, in my opinion much more fun than Bones.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Good looking flies. Have a great trip!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun, great looking ties. Looking forward to the report w/pics :thumbsup:


----------

